# Ariens 924050-050501 need help



## coupe3w (Dec 16, 2013)

I have an old Ariens ST824 Model 924050-050501 There is an idler pulley for the traction with a spring. My spring broke and I have a new spring, but I have no idea where or how it connects. The pulley has a bracket with 2 hole an upper and lower. Does the spring go in the upper or lower hole? and which way does the spring face, is it on the front of the bracket or behind the bracket? Also long or short tail on the pulley bracket? And then where does the other end of the sprin attach? I cant see a hole where it should go.


----------



## coupe3w (Dec 16, 2013)

I just put a buggy on it to simulate some tension that some guy told me that the spring attaches to the frame on the left side and all that does is move the pulley away from the belt. HELP Please it's going to snow here tomorrow I need this up and running ASAP.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It attaches somewhere on the opposite side of the pulley. I would go with the ling side near the pulley and short on the frame. But check to make sure nothing hits any of the pulleys. If so reverse it.

And slip the spring through the idler pulley bracket so the end of the spring is pointing towards the motor. You don't want the point of the spring rubbing on a belt.

And the guy is wrong. The spring holds constant tension on the belt for your drive system to move. If it held it away you machine would never move.


----------



## coupe3w (Dec 16, 2013)

Here are the pictures. The guy at the parts store told me not to remove the big engine pulley. So I struggled with trying to attach the spring in very tight confines. I tried and tried to get the spring on to no avail. So I separated the auger from the machine and and removed the engine pulley and low and behold it was so simple to attach. See pictures.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good initiative!!!


----------



## ChuckO (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures .... VERY HELPFUL !!


----------

